# FAO ViperLover.



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

_Probably not my place to be making such a statement, as I in no way have a DWA Exotic, or have plans to._

James. Seriously, you're 16, same age as me and you're quite determined in become a DWA licence holder & hobbyist. I'm the same (Except with normal exotics LOL) I'm 16 (Well, 2 weeks off.) and I used to be like you, really eager with questions, repeating advice without knowing what the hell I was on about.

Know where it got me?
Being continuously bashed, flamed and abused!

So seriously mate, take in advice people have been giving you the past few weeks. To quote someones post:
*
It won't be the TV & Internet stars mentoring you and helping you in time of need when you want to go for this DWA and have it all in place. It'll be the members of the DWA section on this forum*.

Take it from someone who's been in the same shoes as you and seriously back down from it all mate. I mean, you don't even own a snake. Maybe you should focus on that, before diving straight into the pit full of things which will kill you.

/rant.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Really think this should be read by you James.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would imagine it has been, I also think that it should of been a PM and not a thread.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> I would imagine it has been, I also think that it should of been a PM and not a thread.


 
spot on Si !


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I appreciate the advise...Thankyou.


But this should've been a PM....I am disappointed you've posted my dirty washing on the forum.

Mods, Lock this thread please. Thankyou


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

SiUK said:


> I would imagine it has been, I also think that it should of been a PM and not a thread.


 
Cheers, Si.

Atleast some people stay loyal....Yes, I've taken a hammering for my over-enthusiasm.

But theres no need to post this for all to see.


----------

